# Big paws to fill...



## yeagers (Jun 21, 2010)

Sasha was our second GSD rescue, she came into my families lives when we lost Roxy our first GSD after only five short years we lost her tragically to an internal bleeding caused by a tumor that had popped or come loose the vet said.

Sadly yesterday we lost our girl Sasha to the same thing. The good news is we were blessed with her for 12 wonderful loving years. She was such a great girl, and had so many friends around the neighborhood. There are so many memories of her, too many count but here's just one of our favorites. There were a few occasions when she would mossey out and stop by the neighbours houses inviting herself in to parties, bbq's or just drop in and settle into the to their living room in for a visit. It was always a little embarrassing when the neighbors would bring her back telling us that yeah she came in through an open door and would just make herself at home never threatening or causing trouble just good natured and gentle toward other families around the neighborhood and was always welcome. She had big some big to paws fill after Roxy, and she was absolutely the best medicine to help mend our broken hearts then. Her magic will be missed and she'll always be in hearts after blessing us with her love, happy go lucky face, unforgettable head tilts and those precious loving eyes. Thank you old friend for brightening our days, you were truly one of a kind, thank you for filling our lives with so many wonderful memories...

Love you old friend


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Quite a first post, welcome to the forum and rest well Sasha


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds like she was a wonderful dog. I’m very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl and a wonderful tribute.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Hemangiosarcoma has hit several members dogs here, it is never easy.
I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry for your loss - run free sweet girl !


----------

